# 007 Went vegetarian!



## fwismoker (Sep 5, 2016)

Well almost vegetarian anyways. I was just in the mood for veggies so it was pretty much all of dinner....Mom would be proud! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






1st time grilled Romaine Hearts- Marinated in raspberry & walnut vinaigrette

Yellow squash seasoned with SPG

Cucumbers bacon wrapped cooked on the Octoforks...sorry forgot cook pic

Roma tomatoes seasoned w/ S&P then heavy coat of brown sugar

Bi Color sweet corn hung on lip of the 007


How'd I do?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0567.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0565.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0566.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0556.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0557.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0558.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0559.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0560.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0562.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0563.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


















IMG_0564.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Sep 5, 2016


----------



## b-one (Sep 5, 2016)

Way to save the day with bacon, but a cucumber? That squash looks almost edible!:biggrin:


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 5, 2016)

b-one said:


> Way to save the day with bacon, but a cucumber? That squash looks almost edible!


Thanks B....Yes a cucumber! lol  It's pretty dang good actually.  My favorite besides the bacon wrapped cuk and the lettuce was definitely the brown sugar roma tomatoes!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Yummy cook.     Even thou its all veggies.


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 6, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Yummy cook.     Even thou its all veggies.


Even though...lol   Hey there was some bacon!  haha

Ya know I'm glad i'm thinking veggies and trying some new ways to grill them.  Now I'm gonna try to keep finding new ways to grill them and different types.   Egg plant sounds intriguing


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll bet that would make a great smoked salad!


----------



## fwismoker (Sep 6, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'll bet that would make a great smoked salad!


Absolutely, mixed together it would be an outstanding salad!    Y'all gotta do tomatoes like this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2016)

Everything looks delicious!

We do vegetarian a lot, it kinda cleans you out!

Al


----------

